# GT5 Car swaping



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Just wondered if people woud be interested in a car swapping thread for GT5. I'm sure people out there have got some amazing cars they no longer use and would swap with others. Not sure how it would work sound good to anyone?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

You could always duplicate them and send those instead if you don't fancy losing them!

http://www.pubarticles.com/article-3-easy-method-to-dupe-cars-in-gran-turismo-5-1293173039.html


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

tmitch45 said:


> Just wondered if people woud be interested in a car swapping thread for GT5. I'm sure people out there have got some amazing cars they no longer use and would swap with others. Not sure how it would work sound good to anyone?


If you want any decent cars just PM me what you want, along with your PSN name.

I have cheated/traded/duped my way to all the top cars in the game. :lol:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

LiveWire88 said:


> If you want any decent cars just PM me what you want, along with your PSN name.
> 
> I have cheated/traded/duped my way to all the top cars in the game. :lol:


You dont have a spare X1 you could send me please so I can practice the Vettel challenges.

I'm sick of going 2 inches off the track and being disqualified and having to start again :wall:

What do you want in return?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm the same I have every decent car and variation thereof

Send me a friends request Dareslam

I will send teh car when I can but don't need anything in return


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Brazo said:


> I'm the same I have every decent car and variation thereof
> 
> Send me a friends request Dareslam
> 
> I will send teh car when I can but don't need anything in return


Thanks for that :thumb:

I'll send a friend request in the next couple of days when i stick the ps3 next on.

My psn username is adzafgsi

Thanks again :thumb:


----------

